# Team pervert vs HST



## touhouranfuku (Sep 5, 2013)

*Team pervert vs HST*

Team pervert:

Izayoi Sakamaki (Mondaiji) has [Unknown], [Aurora Pillar].

Issei Hyoudou (Highschool DxD) has [Cardinal Crimson Full Drive], his [Incomplete Juggernaut Drive]'s feats are available for him.

Misogi Kumagawa (Medaka box) has [All Fiction], [Bookmarker].

PIS/CIS is off.

S1: Team pervert fights group like The Straw Hats, Shichibukai, Team 7, etc.
S2: Team pervert fights them all.

If HST got stomped, add Negima verse, Fairy Tail verse and Hitman reborn verse.

If team pervert got stomped, add Asuka from Mondaiji, Leviathan from DxD, Yuzuriha from Box.


----------



## AliceKumo (Sep 5, 2013)

Totally lacks Adam Blade.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 5, 2013)

> Misogi Kumagawa (Medaka box)


this'll end well


----------



## November (Sep 5, 2013)

> All fiction



 What flutter said


----------



## shade0180 (Sep 5, 2013)

HST get erased from history. Finally.


----------



## JustThisOne (Sep 5, 2013)




----------



## lokoxDZz (Sep 5, 2013)

They rape, Pervert powers wins.


In all seriouness kumagawa erase juubi and jubito and the rest can deal with no problems .

Or if not Issei in full power isn't like country level + too?


----------



## touhouranfuku (Sep 5, 2013)

Actually it's team battle, so Kumagawa will erase fatigue, Issei buff while Izayoi pwn intangible.

But could they defeat Negima verse? I heard they have a life creator or something like that.

Can nakama punch save Fairy tail verse?


----------



## lokoxDZz (Sep 5, 2013)

Fairy tail is erased without even trying


----------



## Axl Low (Sep 5, 2013)

lol
just lol


----------



## ironherc (Sep 5, 2013)

touhouranfuku said:


> Can nakama punch save Fairy tail verse?



Hahaha!.......no..


----------



## TehChron (Sep 5, 2013)

Im having difficulty seeing why Team Pervert would eliminate such an easy source of fanservice such as Fairy Tail


----------



## JustThisOne (Sep 6, 2013)

Did you not read the OP? CIS is off


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 6, 2013)

Kumagawa wank already began


----------



## Juri (Sep 6, 2013)

AliceKumo said:


> Totally lacks Adam Blade.



This. Seriously, where's Almighty Blade?


----------



## familyparka (Sep 6, 2013)

I like this thread.

You may continue raping the HST


----------



## Kurou (Sep 6, 2013)

HS STD DxD?


Burn in crimson


----------



## Əyin (Sep 6, 2013)

Kurou said:


> HS STD DxD?
> 
> 
> Burn in crimson


----------



## lokoxDZz (Sep 6, 2013)

Its not a wank when your little guy has the power to negate the existence of others


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 6, 2013)

as well as being completely immortal and unkillable


----------



## lokoxDZz (Sep 6, 2013)

Just negate his regen,ohwait theres no h4x to do it in HST


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 6, 2013)

how good is his regen ?


----------



## lokoxDZz (Sep 6, 2013)

he crushed his own head with a drill,was killed and come back to life,i think theres much more,but he can even negate time/space to instant movement near his enemy and erase them


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 6, 2013)

> he crushed his own head with a drill


wow, very impressive regen


----------



## JustThisOne (Sep 6, 2013)

lokoxDZz said:


> erase them



only for 3 minutes


----------



## lokoxDZz (Sep 6, 2013)

JustThisOne said:


> only for 3 minutes



All Fiction isn't restricted to 3 minutes

Only April Fiction;


----------



## lokoxDZz (Sep 6, 2013)

Fluttershy said:


> wow, very impressive regen



He can negate his own dead  with all fiction,what more do you need


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 6, 2013)

lokoxDZz said:


> He can negate his own dead  with all fiction,what more do you need


so he revived from having his head destroyed ? what else ?


----------



## JustThisOne (Sep 6, 2013)

Kumagawa could still talk and walk with a screw stuck in his head


----------



## AliceKumo (Sep 6, 2013)

Reminds me why  i don't read Medaka Box and am shocked to see that it's written by the same man who's behind Monogatari and Katanagatari.


----------



## lokoxDZz (Sep 6, 2013)

Because Novels>manga


----------



## AliceKumo (Sep 6, 2013)

Katanagatari is an anime tho, novels were never translated.

Not that is really matters.


----------



## lokoxDZz (Sep 6, 2013)

AliceKumo said:


> Katanagatari is an anime tho, novels were never translated.
> 
> Not that is really matters.



But its origin is a novel,.its much better and you have more fredoom about what you?re writing


searching more regen for kumagawa(not that matters)


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Sep 6, 2013)

touhouranfuku said:


> Misogi Kumagawa


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 6, 2013)

lokoxDZz said:


> searching more regen for kumagawa(not that matters)


it does if he wants to live


----------



## lokoxDZz (Sep 6, 2013)

Fluttershy said:


> it does if he wants to live



How so? If he can instant movement in the ones like juubi/jewbiito and erase them? And issei in his most powerfull form is told to havoc the entire country and izayoi pretty much can make everyone at least island became sub-atomic particules


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 6, 2013)

> If he can instant movement in the ones like juubi/jewbiito


his reactions are only ~Mach 20 


and there are a lot of characters against him


----------



## lokoxDZz (Sep 6, 2013)

he can negate time/space to make a instant movement(he did that in the manga)


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 6, 2013)

still need reactions to do that


----------



## lokoxDZz (Sep 6, 2013)

He doesnt need to touch the person to erase her,he just erase (._.)


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 6, 2013)

Fluttershy said:


> still need reactions to do that


.                    .


also post dem scans


----------



## Kurou (Sep 6, 2013)

He still needs to be able to process that thought


----------



## lokoxDZz (Sep 6, 2013)

Kurou is right actually  he would not be able to think that fast.

So i?m accept that kumagawa will not be able to erase juubito/juubi


But still theres issei that is country+ but how much i don?t really know.

Izayoi power still based only in reducing the vulcan in sub-atomic particles so i can?t say that much,about him unless someone knows solid feats for him.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 6, 2013)

> But still theres issei that is country+ but how much i don?t really know.
> 
> Izayoi power still based only in reducing the vulcan in sub-atomic particles so i can?t say that much,about him unless someone knows solid feats for him.


what's their speed and durability ?


----------



## lokoxDZz (Sep 6, 2013)

Izayoi is mach 134(movement and atack speed) island+ for both durability andfirepower(though he is supossed to be more powerfull but i will not say nothing since noone made a calc or something about his other feats) He is the only one that have a solid feat of him "non-serious"(his feats mostly comes from spoilers and there spoiler lime claiming he  could star burst and with a single jump he traveled the little garden against a enemy in seconds and little garden has the same area of a star)


Issei is country+ durability and firepower and he can amp the power of his comrades(speed/power/durability) but it needs a bitt of tiime for speed i don?t really know(though he fight in equal terms against a character with supossed/claimed speed of light movement speed/etc)


But still needs more solid feats for both characters(thats why i don?t like to discuss using LN character that didn?t translated most of their feats or feats come from spoilers and things like that)


----------



## Bigolbitties (Sep 6, 2013)

Kumagawa could solo with speed equal. :ignoramus


----------



## Tir (Sep 6, 2013)

lokoxDZz said:


> Issei is country+ durability and firepower and he can amp the power of his comrades(speed/power/durability) but it needs a bitt of tiime for speed i don?t really know(though he fight in equal terms against a character with supossed/claimed speed of light movement speed/etc)



Here it comes the DxD wank. No one is buying the LS statement and lightning timer shits. 

and feat for the country level DxD?


----------



## touhouranfuku (Sep 6, 2013)

Tir said:


> Here it comes the DxD wank. No one is buying the LS statement and lightning timer shits.
> 
> and feat for the country level DxD?



[Incomplete Juggernaut Drive]'s [Longinus Smasher] almost breaks dimension, try double its power.

Issei's [Dragon Shot] unboost destroyed mountain. [Longinus Smasher] is super version of [Dragon Shot]. With Kumagawa [All Fiction] erase all fatigue and strain on Issei, he will Boost it to the point eliminate country level. Meanwhile Izayoi tanks or repel attack or assault, allow Issei to charge up.

Leviathan was stated to strong enough to vaquished Japan several times by her sister, Sona, who is a serious and smart character. Leviathan is only rank 3 or 4 in the New Maou.

Ddraig's power surpass at least 2 Dragon Kings because he and Albion tier is higher than 6 Dragon Kings, one of the Dragon Kings, Tannin, has meteor size fire ball attack, and Ddraig is on par with GOD, who has the power combine of at least 2 New Maou at Ddraig prime.

[Incomplete Juggernaut Drive] release 40 to 60% of Ddraig prime, because what he has is just his soul. Doesn't mean Issei cannot double it, and double in [Incomplete Juggernaut Drive] or [Cardinal Crimson Full Drive] doesn't require times.

Another hax Issei has is [Divine Dividing]. If he couldn't create country level firepower, [Divine Dividing] makes his enemies several weaker, much.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Sep 6, 2013)

DS solos.


----------



## Tir (Sep 6, 2013)

touhouranfuku said:


> [Incomplete Juggernaut Drive]'s [Longinus Smasher] almost breaks dimension, try double its power.



Unquantifiable. Then again, Gran Ray Cero did the same and guess what Lanza is still above that. 




touhouranfuku said:


> Issei's [Dragon Shot] unboost destroyed mountain. [Longinus Smasher] is super version of [Dragon Shot]. With Kumagawa [All Fiction] erase all fatigue and strain on Issei, he will Boost it to the point eliminate country level. Meanwhile Izayoi tanks or repel attack or assault, allow Issei to charge up.



Mountain level Issei. And you talk as if HST just gonna sit there doing nothing.



touhouranfuku said:


> Leviathan was stated to strong enough to vaquished Japan several times by her sister, Sona, who is a serious and smart character. Leviathan is only rank 3 or 4 in the New Maou.



Feat? Statement can't be taken at face value like that even if that character is smart and serious. Not to mention, her sister. 

Didn't she fight Grayfia for position? Surely she'd be more than just glittering and yet Japan still exist.




touhouranfuku said:


> Ddraig's power surpass at least 2 Dragon Kings because he and Albion tier is higher than 6 Dragon Kings, one of the Dragon Kings, Tannin, has meteor size fire ball attack, and Ddraig is on par with GOD, who has the power combine of at least 2 New Maou at Ddraig prime.



Top-tier in DxD doesn't mean top-tier in HST. Meteor is cheap shit for HST anyway 

Maou's and Ddraig's stats?



touhouranfuku said:


> her hax Issei has is [Divine Dividing]. If he couldn't create country level firepower, [Divine Dividing] makes his enemies several weaker, much.



How much exactly?


----------



## Tir (Sep 6, 2013)

Kumagawa should be able to deal with top-tiers though. Not sure about Juubito.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Sep 6, 2013)

Heard about that light/lightning speed something in DXD too from boomy?
Just how legit is that?


----------



## Kurou (Sep 6, 2013)

Even Boom said the lightspeed shit was garbage


----------



## lokoxDZz (Sep 6, 2013)

Like i said is pure statement that Issei is country+ its claimed by top-tiers various times and there a lot of country+ in the verse that say it too,about lightspeed its another statement made by top-tier 2 times


----------



## Xiammes (Sep 6, 2013)

lokoxDZz said:


> Izayoi power still based only in reducing the vulcan in sub-atomic particles so i can?t say that much,about him unless someone knows solid feats for him.



Thtas a barebone minimum assuming all he did was vaporize it, what he did was something entirely more energetic. His other abilities can destroy gifts, or peoples powers and abilities he can destroy.


----------



## Regicide (Sep 6, 2013)

Why am I not surprised that half the thread is Kumagawa wank?


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Sep 6, 2013)

Kurou said:


> Even Boom said the lightspeed shit was garbage



Oh, i must be remembring wrong?


----------



## Tir (Sep 6, 2013)

ZenithXAbyss said:


> Heard about that light/lightning speed something in DXD too from boomy?
> Just how legit is that?



As legit as Planet level BM Nardo. You can find it on two heavenly dragons vs hst thread.


----------



## Kurou (Sep 6, 2013)

ZenithXAbyss said:


> Oh, i must be remembring wrong?



Well he'd better have said it was. If he knows what's good for him.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Sep 6, 2013)

Kurou said:


> Well he'd better have said it was. If he knows what's good for him.






That post was from a long time ago though.


----------



## touhouranfuku (Sep 7, 2013)

Tir said:


> Mountain level Issei. And you talk as if HST just gonna sit there doing nothing.


 So what? Izayoi fights intangible, his speed on par with a certain rabbit traveled across 900.000 km for 1 hour. Kumagawa doesn't need a second to erase any attacks strong enough to damage [Cardinal Crimson Full Drive], which tanks mountain level+ at lowest, [Incomplete Juggernaut Drive] has gem that grow dragon limbs to stop enemies. How many second you think for [Longinus Smasher] to charge?



Tir said:


> Feat? Statement can't be taken at face value like that even if that character is smart and serious. Not to mention, her sister.
> Didn't she fight Grayfia for position? Surely she'd be more than just glittering and yet Japan still exist.


Oh, why should she fights in Japan landmass? To make human know Devil exist and raise another war?



Tir said:


> Top-tier in DxD doesn't mean top-tier in HST. Meteor is cheap shit for HST anyway


Top tier in DxD is Great Red, who lend 1 to 2% to Issei, [Longinus Smasher] in that state vanished a 200 to 300 meters monster that can regen from 1 of its limb.
Ophis after being stole power still overpower Ddraig and Albion on their prime.



Tir said:


> Maou's and Ddraig's stats?



Ddraig and Albion fight so damage that the three faction need to allied themselves and fight both Heavenly Dragons after they weakened.



Tir said:


> How much exactly?



Equal Vali in [Balance Breaker].


----------



## Tir (Sep 7, 2013)

touhouranfuku said:


> So what? Izayoi fights intangible, his speed on par with a certain rabbit traveled across 900.000 km for 1 hour. Kumagawa doesn't need a second to erase any attacks strong enough to damage [Cardinal Crimson Full Drive], which tanks mountain level+ at lowest, [Incomplete Juggernaut Drive] has gem that grow dragon limbs to stop enemies. How many second you think for [Longinus Smasher] to charge?



Issei is a non factor in this match. That's what I am getting at. Seriously.



> Oh, why should she fights in Japan landmass? To make human know Devil exist and raise another war?



Just my round about way to ask for country level DC for Leviathan than just character statement who also happen to be her sister.



> Top tier in DxD is Great Red, who lend 1 to 2% to Issei, [Longinus Smasher] in that state vanished a 200 to 300 meters monster that can regen from 1 of its limb.



Great Red is God-tier. You got it wrong 



> Ophis after being stole power still overpower Ddraig and Albion on their prime.



Ophis didn't overpower Red and White.She merely commented that she felt weak now that her power on par with the Red and White. Though I'm not exactly up to date with the LN.



> Ddraig and Albion fight so damage that the three faction need to allied themselves and fight both Heavenly Dragons after they weakened.



I asked for DC,durability, and speed mate.



> Equal Vali in [Balance Breaker].



You mind giving Vali's strongest form stats?


----------



## Xiammes (Sep 7, 2013)

> So what? Izayoi fights intangible, his speed on par with a certain rabbit traveled across 900.000 km for 1 hour.



Kuro Usagi's speed is mach 40, Izayoi has been stated to be around mach 123, considering thats the speed he throws his punches and he fights people who can keep up with him.

Also the distance was 98,000km,  not 900km.


----------



## Basilikos (Sep 7, 2013)

ZenithXAbyss said:


> DS solos.


Pretty much this.


----------



## touhouranfuku (Sep 7, 2013)

Tir said:


> Issei is a non factor in this match. That's what I am getting at. Seriously.


Double and divide power are not enough for HST? Survive in dimension gap is not anti-hax? Punches to create dimension gap holes is not hax? This is team up, not solo. Team pervert combination is not just I fight this guy, you fight that guy. Izayoi's brain is not for decoration.



Tir said:


> Just my round about way to ask for country level DC for Leviathan than just character statement who also happen to be her sister.


It's statement like how Whitebeard destroys the world. Currently as I can remember, this is her feat:



> [It is the Gigantic monsters VS Levia-tan!]
> When the channel changed, Serafall Leviathan-sama appears on the television. I heard that she couldn?t sit back while the Underworld was in a crisis, so she left the Maou territory to start a fight with one of the Bandersnatch on her own. Very thick ice appears on the screen. It?s the favourite technique of Serafall Leviathan-sama. ?The wasteland turned into a World of Ice. Bandersnatch of course isn?t safe from such an attack, and more than half of it?s body is now frozen. ??The demonic-power difference is way too large. A demonic-attack that can affect the land itself?.. This is the power of Maou Leviathan??


Until more translator works to be done, I can't type anything more for the country+ DC.



Tir said:


> Great Red is God-tier. You got it wrong


Top tier means the strongest, I gave you the strongest.



Tir said:


> Ophis didn't overpower Red and White.She merely commented that she felt weak now that her power on par with the Red and White. Though I'm not exactly up to date with the LN.





> Well it was certainly like Sensei said. It seemed like the Grim Reapers and Seigfried were here, but if Ophis had that much power left then that made me feel relived. Ophis raised her hand emotionlessly.
> ?Samael took my power, I released my power in the form of snakes in another space. That, is what I just went to retrieve. *So I'm only twice as strong as Two-Heavenly Dragons.*?
> -! Everyone became shocked at Ophis?s confession! Sensei shouts.
> ?So the reason you said you would go around this floor is so you could retrieve the power you released to another space!??
> ...





Tir said:


> I asked for DC,durability, and speed mate.


Well, via power scaling only.
2 Heavenly Dragon tier is higher than 6 Dragon King tier, means that Ddraig was stronger at least 2 Dragon Kings fused together.
So a being stronger than a dragon that uses double meteor size attack as casual, has speed twice a heir of Sun-Wukong, tanks twice Fenrir's bites.
You get the image.
Azazel summons light-spears bigger than pillar at 100+ numbers. Yet he was the middle among the 3 factions top-tier.



> <I hear that you sent Fenrir to Hades-sama?s place. I received the message just before coming here. *The fang that is able to kill a god is truly a serious threat.* ?We've truly received a terrifying assault.>
> ?We captured Fenrir for such occasions.?





> You mind giving Vali's strongest form stats?



His current strongest form is [Empireo Juggernaut Overdrive], which one-shot Pluto, who on par with Azazel in his [Down Fall Dragon Spear Armor].



> ?-[Empireo Juggernaut Over Drive]. It is similar, but different to [Juggernaut Drive]. An enhanced form which only I can use. You shall taste this strength with your own body!?
> The one who goes slashing at Vali who just said that is Pluto. *He moves very fast while creating an afterimage, and wielding his red scythe! Pluto is a strong foe who was able to fight on par with Sensei!* You can?t let your guard down against him?.
> CRACK!
> In front of me, the sound of metal breaking echoes. *That?s because Vali broke Pluto?s scythe with his fist quite easily!*
> ...



And no, Issei's [Incomplete Juggernaut Drive] cannot make something like that. It's just [Balance Breaker] only.



> Shalba creates a light with his right arm and tries to release it towards Ise-kun. *But from one of the jewels, a dragon arm covered in red scales appears, and stops Shalba's right arm.
> Then from another jewel, a blade appears and cuts off Shalba's right arm!*
> ?Guu!?
> Shalba shows an expression of pain! His blood spreads around the floor of the shrine!
> ...





> The enraged Shalba who descended to the ground releases an attack of light with his remaining left arm!
> Then Sekiryuutei's wing?..glowed with light! It looks like that of Hakuryuukou's wing! The moment Shalba's pulse of light was about to hit?..
> *[Divide! Divide! Divide! Divide! Divide! Divide! Divide! Divide!]
> *That sound echoes, and the pulse of light halved?.. And halved again! *It didn't know when to stop halving and Shalba's attack became so weak that it was like penlight.*
> ...





> ?Ku! I can't die in a place like this!?
> Shalba tries to draw a magic circle with his remaining leg??. *But that leg was ?stopped?.*
> ???You stopped it! My leg!?
> *The eyes on the armour shone red. ???Are you telling me it activated an ability similar to Gasper-kun's Sacred Gear!?
> ...


I have 2 conclusion:
First, Issei has an adapt ability, like how he took [Divine Dividing], so he got [Forbidden Balor View] via training with Gasper.
Second, it was a power aura, like haki, reiatsu pressure.
But if it was the second conclusion, then how could Shalba scream? As we know the effect of power aura, it usually knock out or freeze you on site. But it only stopped Shalba's leg.


----------



## touhouranfuku (Sep 7, 2013)

Alright, somebody gonna type tl;dr.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 7, 2013)

lokoxDZz said:


> Izayoi is mach 134(movement and atack speed) island+ for both durability andfirepower(though he is supossed to be more powerfull but i will not say nothing since noone made a calc or something about his other feats) He is the only one that have a solid feat of him "non-serious"(_his feats mostly comes from spoilers and there spoiler lime claiming he  could star burst and with a single jump he traveled the little garden against a enemy in seconds and little garden has the same area of a star_)
> 
> 
> Issei is country+ durability and firepower and he can amp the power of his comrades(speed/power/durability) but it needs a bitt of tiime for speed i don?t really know(though he fight in equal terms against a character with supossed/claimed speed of light movement speed/etc)
> ...


well, excluding the star stuff there - Mach 2500 continent-level Jewbito blows them all up 

but they'd probably rape all those below him


----------



## DarkTorrent (Sep 7, 2013)

Continent?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 7, 2013)

DarkTorrent said:


> Continent?


----------



## DarkTorrent (Sep 7, 2013)

Petatons for 2nd stage Juubi's BB... What?


----------



## shade0180 (Sep 7, 2013)

Kumagawa erased a Star buster. Who cares about continents?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 7, 2013)

I sense my MLP vs Medaka Box thread needs a bump


----------



## touhouranfuku (Sep 7, 2013)

Fluttershy said:


> well, excluding the star stuff there - Mach 2500 continent-level Jewbito blows them all up
> 
> but they'd probably rape all those below him



So if Jewbito draw first blood then team pervert has only Kumagawa left.

But if Izayoi breaks Juubi ability to create that attack, or [Aurora Pillar] it, or Issei manage to divide the attack and then Kumagawa erase what have left. Speed is a big problem to them. That's quite complicated.

If [Bookmarker] hits Juubi first then it's done.

I don't know if Issei's [Boost Transfer] can make [All Fiction] and [Aurora Pillar] to the point that become Reality Warper.

So now let's say team pervert stops at Juubi until someone can prove that team pervert beats Juubi.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Sep 7, 2013)

not like, jewbieto has reality warping resistance anyway.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 7, 2013)

ZenithXAbyss said:


> not like, jewbieto has reality warping resistance anyway.


izanagi :uvaheston


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Sep 7, 2013)

lelizanagi.


----------



## touhouranfuku (Sep 7, 2013)

Stalemate with Jewbito if team pervert had prep, too bad they didn't.

What would happen is:

Kumagawa erases strain and fatigue on Issei. Issei uses [Boost Transfer x 30 or x 40] on:

[Bookmaker] and [All Fiction], allow Kumagawa erase times and space to blizt Jewbito.

[Aurora Pillar] and [Unknown], allow Izayoi crush Jewbito's attack and powers, abilities.

But as above, they didn't have prep.

So Jewbito pwned team pervert at the moment. Azi Dahaka need to move his ass quick.

Don't know if Kumagawa's [Boosted All Fiction] can revive Izayoi and Issei.

How I wish I can turn back time and replace Kumagawa with Zenkichi, but then again Zenkichi is not a pervert.

P/S: could Kumagawa erase prep times?


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Sep 7, 2013)

DS solos, like i've said.


----------



## touhouranfuku (Sep 7, 2013)

touhouranfuku said:


> *Team pervert vs HST*
> 
> Team pervert:
> 
> ...



Shit, I forgot her.


----------



## shade0180 (Sep 7, 2013)

> Stalemate with Jewbito if team pervert had prep, too bad they didn't.
> 
> What would happen is:
> 
> ...


'
All that planning you are doing is full of shit since you are forgetting.... He can just erase Jewbito on his whim... He doesn't need prep to erase someone the same size as Jewbito he doesn't even need to touch someone to use his power...


----------



## DarkTorrent (Sep 7, 2013)

He needs the reaction speed though.

Speed, which he is lacking, from what I gathered from this thread.


----------



## Xiammes (Sep 7, 2013)

Don't you have to be 10x faster to blitz at the standard 10m, Kumegawa should be able to react from a 10m distance. Since this is the entire HST verse, I doubt the distance is anywhere near 10m.


----------



## TeenRyu (Sep 7, 2013)

wheres Jack Rakan on team pervert? Come on


----------



## shade0180 (Sep 7, 2013)

He also can cut/extend his distance by removing the time he use to travel it... so blitzing will most likely not going to happen... 

someone faster/slower than him appears he can run away/move closer.. and make the distance longer/shorter by cutting time or  something.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 7, 2013)

still need dem reactions


----------



## touhouranfuku (Sep 7, 2013)

[youtube]Ra49HMg-XD8[/youtube]

4:50 to 5:44.

It's official. [Boosted All Fiction] is Reality Warping.

PIS/CIS is off. Charka, Haki, Reiatsu isn't exist anymore.


----------



## DarkTorrent (Sep 7, 2013)

His reality warping is on that level?


----------



## Xiammes (Sep 7, 2013)

I can't remember the canon status of the anime episode, its the squeal to good loser kumagawa, does the last spin off chapter acknowledge the anime?


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Sep 7, 2013)

well, not like he needs those here anyway.


he can erase someone, that's all that matters here.


----------



## Xiammes (Sep 7, 2013)

yeah, but I'd like to imagine a hilarious scenario where no one can use their powers and Izayoi beats the living shit out of everyone.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 7, 2013)

what zenath said

he needs reactions or being able to survive a continent attack


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Sep 7, 2013)

If your opponent can fuck you up simply by thinking then we can figure out a guestimate for the speed required to beat them pretty easily.

It's simple.

for x meters you have to be x times faster than them.

This is assuming that their reaction speed is equal to their movement speed. 

So like Supersonic combat speed would imply supersonic reactions, so to blitz from 10m you need Supersonicx10 = Hypersonic+ speeds.


----------



## Xiammes (Sep 7, 2013)

So what reactions are we missing? Considering this is a verse battle, the distance is going to be much greater then 10m, I don't see Jewbito blitzing. Also Izayoi has a much better reaction speed, meaning he can carry Kumagawa away from the battle to put more distance between them.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Sep 7, 2013)

Can he do it by a simple thought?

No complex thoughts or arm movements or anything of the sort?


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Sep 7, 2013)

Fluttershy said:


> what zenath said
> 
> he needs reactions or being able to survive a continent attack



well, he can revive himself.
(go into ajimu's dimension)


----------



## Xiammes (Sep 7, 2013)

Kumegawa? Yeah All Fiction seems to be entirely thought based with no prep.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Sep 7, 2013)

Nightbringer said:


> Can he do it by a simple thought?
> 
> No complex thoughts or arm movements or anything of the sort?



All fiction - yes.
Book maker needs to hit the target first, once it does though, then he/she would be weakened to kumagawa's level.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 7, 2013)

standart distance is 20 paces/meters if unspecified by the OP 




> Also Izayoi has a much better reaction speed, meaning he can carry Kumagawa away from the battle to put more distance between them.


that's the first thing he's gonna do in a match with some guy he's never met with no knowledge ?  sounds like fanfic

besides Mach 123 x 20m = Mach 2460, same as Jewbitos attacks .. by the time he starts to turn around to grab Kumagawa, the attack has already reached them


----------



## Xiammes (Sep 7, 2013)

> standart distance is 20 paces/meters if unspecified by the OP



This is a entirety of 3 verse, there is no way in hell to make everyone in the HST 20m away from the opposition, even if you completely surrounded them on all side and they were in the air. The actual distance would have to be a lot higher then 20m for a verse battle, we should develop a proper assumption for entireverse battles. 



> Mach 2460,



Attacks or projectile speed? Are any of these attacks actually instantaneous and strong enough to kill someone like Izayoi right off the bat?



> that's the first thing he's gonna do in a match with some guy he's never met with no knowledge ?



I have seen stupider assumptions.


----------



## touhouranfuku (Sep 7, 2013)

Should I add another scenario which is team pervert fights each verse?



Fluttershy said:


> standart distance is 20 paces/meters if unspecified by the OP
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Issei boosts Izayoi.


----------



## DarkTorrent (Sep 7, 2013)

Unquantifiable+ boost I'm guessing


----------



## Xiammes (Sep 7, 2013)

> Should I add another scenario which is team pervert fights each verse?



It would be overkill Izayoi can solo Bleach and probably One Piece with high diffucultly and Kumagawa should do the same with low difficulty. Only thing that matters in the HST here is fagbito, just like every other HST thread.


----------



## DarkTorrent (Sep 7, 2013)

Nah, v2 Juubi has similar stats as him. So whoever is to your liking


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Sep 7, 2013)

Juubi is too big.
20 paces = kilometers distance = he gets erased.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 7, 2013)

> This is a entirety of 3 verse, there is no way in hell to make everyone in the HST 20m away from the opposition, even if you completely surrounded them on all side and they were in the air. The actual distance would have to be a lot higher then 20m for a verse battle,


sounds like a cop out 

use only Juubito then alone or maybe just a handful of the more relevant/strong characters

using hundreds of thousands of fodders seems pointless

besides, nothing prevents him from standing in the front row so to speak





> we should develop a proper assumption for entireverse battles.


sometimes OP specifies

otherwise 20m is fine





> Attacks or projectile speed? Are any of these attacks actually instantaneous and strong enough to kill someone like Izayoi right off the bat?


continent level

the black balls are on his back at all times, those fly to the target and explode .. or technically they can explode/expand right away at any point  (as he controls) .. the AoE can be up to ~1km 

chakra arms would need to cover the whole distance


also, if we are talking whole HST, then he's not the only char with those stats

RS and Prime Juubi are superior

V2 (anorexic) Juubi has Mach 2500 BBs as well


----------



## touhouranfuku (Sep 7, 2013)

Xiammes said:


> It would be overkill Izayoi can solo Bleach and probably One Piece with high diffucultly and Kumagawa should do the same with low difficulty. Only thing that matters in the HST here is fagbito, just like every other HST thread.



What I am trying to type is team pervert can fight which verse.

Like you typed, team pervert would solos: One Piece ([Unknown] and [All Fiction] are too much for them, Issei haven't started lifting his fingers yet), Bleach (Like One Piece), Fairy Tail (Like One Piece), how about Hitman Reborn verse and Negima verse?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 7, 2013)

> how about Negima verse?


Negi blitzes and cuts his soul :ignoramus

Evangeline AZ freezes or whatever


----------



## touhouranfuku (Sep 7, 2013)

Fluttershy said:


> sounds like a cop out
> 
> use only Juubito then alone or maybe just a handful of the more relevant/strong characters
> 
> ...



20 meters means team pervert just need to run over to Jewbito's back, then Kumagawa erases Charka, Issei boosts Kumagawa and Izayoi, Izayoi charges [Aurora Pillar].

Pervert men have the same thought to each others.


----------



## DarkTorrent (Sep 7, 2013)

KHR is weaker than OP and Bleach.



> 20 meters means team pervert just need to run over to Jewbito's back, then Kumagawa erases Charka, Issei boosts Kumagawa and Izayoi, Izayoi charges [Aurora Pillar].



lel


----------



## Cromer (Sep 7, 2013)

Kumagawa and HST in the same thread?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 7, 2013)

DarkTorrent said:


> KHR is weaker than Bleach.


is it ? 


also, if they are truly perverts then they lose to FTs fanservice


----------



## touhouranfuku (Sep 7, 2013)

Cromer said:


> Kumagawa and HST in the same thread?



And? Enlighten me.


----------



## DarkTorrent (Sep 7, 2013)

Fluttershy said:


> is it ?



Yeah 

Bleach chars have higher DC, durability, speed (slightly). KHR probably has slightly better hax over all.


----------



## Xiammes (Sep 7, 2013)

Fluttershy said:


> sounds like a cop out
> 
> use only Juubito then alone or maybe just a handful of the more relevant/strong characters



Not really, its a legitimate problem, 2 beings can not occupy the same space, its physically not possible for everyone fit in a 20m distance, so we can't assume everyone is going to be 20m away. Thats why we need a better assumption for verse battles.



> using hundreds of thousands of fodders seems pointless
> 
> besides, nothing prevents him from standing in the front row so to speak[




That still doesn't change the fact that this is a verse battle and not even a gauntlet. 

If you want to argue that their is a chance that Jewbito will be standing in the figurative front row, then do it, but thats not the most likely outcome.



> sometimes OP specifies
> 
> otherwise 20m is fine




20m is not fine for a verse battle


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 7, 2013)

how does his erasing work btw ? one target at a time ? or can be hundreds/thousands of characters right away ?


that would be important in a verse battle then


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Sep 7, 2013)

it's irrelevant.

the entire verse is circled around him.

Juubito in front row.

It's the same thing.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 7, 2013)

times like these I realize how theoretical OBD "matches" are compared to how this kind of battle would really happen


----------



## Xiammes (Sep 7, 2013)

Nightbringer said:


> it's irrelevant.
> 
> the entire verse is circled around him.
> 
> ...



Even encircled its not possible, but if you guys don't see this as a problem, I'll leave it alone for now. It probably deserves to be discussed in a meta thread.




> times like these I realize how theoretical OBD "matches" are compared to how this kind of battle would really happen



Its why I don't like bloodlusted matches, you really can't predict how characters will act, we just assume they are going to open up with their most powerful attack or unleash the one move in their arsenal that allows them to counter the opposition.


----------



## touhouranfuku (Sep 7, 2013)

Changing scenario now would be result in banned?


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Sep 7, 2013)

How is it not possible?

There is a gap 20m between the front rows of the opposing verse and the characters.

because the only one we care about is Juubito, stick him in the front row.

voila


----------



## touhouranfuku (Sep 7, 2013)

Nightbringer said:


> How is it not possible?
> 
> There is a gap 20m between the front rows of the opposing verse and the characters.
> 
> ...





> 20 Meters means team pervert just need to run over Jewbito's back.


Voila! Too!


----------



## Xiammes (Sep 7, 2013)

> There is a gap 20m between the front rows of the opposing verse and the characters.
> 
> because the only one we care about is Juubito, stick him in the front row.
> 
> voila



Since Juubito the only one that matters, why not stick him in the back and save the best for last?


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Sep 7, 2013)

Xiammes said:


> Since Juubito the only one that matters, why not stick him in the back and save the best for last?



Because that makes no sense.


----------



## touhouranfuku (Sep 7, 2013)

Xiammes said:


> Since Juubito the only one that matters, why not stick him in the back and save the best for last?



Because when that happen, Charka, Haki, Reiatsu isn't exist anymore.


----------



## Xiammes (Sep 7, 2013)

Nightbringer said:


> Because that makes no sense.



It doesn't make any sense to stick him in the front either.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Sep 7, 2013)

Xiammes said:


> It doesn't make any sense to stick him in the front either.



why not?

that's where he's the most use.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 7, 2013)




----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Sep 7, 2013)

hey fluts when do you get the raidohead?


----------



## DarkTorrent (Sep 7, 2013)

Juubito is only needed against the guy with country+ level durability (some HST hax might work here as well, no?).

Others can be killed by someone with lower firepower from what I gathered.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Sep 7, 2013)

Juubito is potentially the only one fast enough from what I gather.


----------



## Xiammes (Sep 7, 2013)

Nightbringer said:


> why not?
> 
> that's where he's the most use.



You don't fight the final boss at the beginning of the dungeon.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Sep 7, 2013)

You do if the Final Boss is smart. :ignoramus


----------



## touhouranfuku (Sep 7, 2013)

Kumagawa's [All Fiction] while still in developing state:

Link removed

Link removed

Link removed


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 7, 2013)

Nightbringer said:


> hey fluts when do you get the raidohead?


30,000


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Sep 7, 2013)

Fluttershy said:


> 30,000



couple more hours of posting then?


----------



## Xiammes (Sep 7, 2013)

> Others can be killed by someone with lower firepower from what I gathered



No one besides Naruto Top tiers are hurting Izayoi. Izayoi would have field day with One Piece and Bleach.


----------



## DarkTorrent (Sep 7, 2013)

Nightbringer said:


> Juubito is potentially the only one fast enough from what I gather.



Only for the guy with the ability to erase from reality (his reactions are Mach 140ish? or lower? higher? meh). Others are faire game.

And noone has given the answer to the question about the limits of his ability: how many characters he can erase at once and what was the biggest being he erased.


----------



## Xiammes (Sep 7, 2013)

DarkTorrent said:


> Only for the guy with the ability to erase from reality (his reactions are Mach 140ish? or lower? higher? meh). Others are faire game.
> 
> And noone has given the answer to the question about the limits of his ability: how many characters he can erase at once and what was the biggest being he erased.



If the anime episode of Good Looser Kumagawa is canon, he erased the color blue and all the other colors, pretty much confirming that he planetary.


----------



## touhouranfuku (Sep 7, 2013)

DarkTorrent said:


> Only for the guy with the ability to erase from reality (his reactions are Mach 140ish? or lower? higher? meh). Others are faire game.
> 
> And noone has given the answer to the question about the limits of his ability: how many characters he can erase at once and what was the biggest being he erased.



You didn't read my post?


----------



## DarkTorrent (Sep 7, 2013)

Xiammes said:


> If the anime episode of Good Looser Kumagawa is canon, he erased the color blue and all the other colors, pretty much confirming that he planetary.



Um... erasing colors is not the same as erasing people (or energy for that matter). Planetary range or not.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Sep 7, 2013)

Erasing colours is kinda universal.


----------



## shade0180 (Sep 7, 2013)

Wouldn't the opposition be dead right when the match start if we packed all of them at 20 meters only from the other combatant.


----------



## DarkTorrent (Sep 7, 2013)

touhouranfuku said:


> You didn't read my post?



I have.

And it doesn't answer the questions.


----------



## Xiammes (Sep 7, 2013)

DarkTorrent said:


> Um... erasing colors is not the same as erasing people (or energy for that matter). Planetary range or not.



I'm pretty sure erasing a color is much more difficult then erasing a person or any energy HST can come up with.


----------



## DarkTorrent (Sep 7, 2013)

Xiammes said:


> I'm pretty sure erasing a color is much more difficult then erasing a person or any energy HST can come up with.



How so?

And if he erased all colors, then how did they see anything?


----------



## touhouranfuku (Sep 7, 2013)

DarkTorrent said:


> I have.
> 
> And it doesn't answer the questions.



Do you understand what is the conception of colours?

And Kumagawa erased them while he was still on his [All Fiction] developing state.

It's Reality Warping level. Not to mention he create an imaginary sword out of air.


----------



## touhouranfuku (Sep 7, 2013)

DarkTorrent said:


> How so?
> 
> And if he erased all colors, then how did they see anything?



Later he admitted he lose because "White" is still available. So he erased the "Black".


----------



## Xiammes (Sep 7, 2013)

DarkTorrent said:


> How so?
> 
> And if he erased all colors, then how did they see anything?



Erasing the concept of the color blue, its pretty simple to see thats much more potent then anything in the HST.

After he erased all the colors, the world became black and white and looked like the manga.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Sep 7, 2013)

why should we take that episode as canon though?


----------



## DarkTorrent (Sep 7, 2013)

touhouranfuku said:


> Do you understand what is the conception of colours?
> 
> And Kumagawa erased them while he was still on his [All Fiction] developing state.



Colors are nothing more than eyes and mind's perception of light. So how exactly he did that is what matters.



> It's Reality Warping level.



There is no such thing as reality warping level. But reality warping itself has different levels. Creating a sword and creating a planet with life via reality warping are completely different things, you understand?

And with shit like this:



> Not to mention he create an imaginary sword out of air.



The object still needs enough Destructive Capacity to overcome an opponent's durability. It doesn't matter if the object already existed or was created via reality warping.


----------



## touhouranfuku (Sep 7, 2013)

Nightbringer said:


> why should we take that episode as canon though?



Good Loser Kumagawa is what happen before Kumagawa joins Class Minus.
The characters in that episode later make an appearance in the music show.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 7, 2013)

all Medaka Box threads are terrible


----------



## Neruc (Sep 7, 2013)

He erased the colors in the spin of using all fiction.
What is erased  by All Fiction stays gone,even Kumagawa himself said that.The only time they return is when he uses April Fiction whose's effects only last for 3 minutes,which he didn't have in the spin of.

Yet we see that color in the manga canon are still there.

So I doubt that the spin of is canon.


----------



## touhouranfuku (Sep 7, 2013)

DarkTorrent said:


> Colors are nothing more than eyes and mind's perception of light. So how exactly he did that is what matters.


How Haki available? How Charka available? How did the characters use the Charka and boom! Several super powers appear.



DarkTorrent said:


> There is no such thing as *reality warping level*. *But reality warping itself has different levels.* Creating a sword and creating a planet with life via reality warping are completely different things, you understand?


Eat your own words. Kumagawa's [All Fiction] level strong enough to erase what is Charka, Haki, Reiatsu.



DarkTorrent said:


> And with shit like this:
> 
> The object still needs enough Destructive Capacity to overcome an opponent's durability. It doesn't matter if the object already existed or was created via reality warping.


[/Quote]

Like how he pull out screws from nowhere.


----------



## touhouranfuku (Sep 7, 2013)

Fluttershy said:


> all Medaka Box threads are terrible



You didn't have to read this thread, it's your choice.

Now if you stopped debating, please leave and have a rest.


----------



## Saitomaru (Sep 7, 2013)

Just curious, how is erasing color supposed to affect the outcome of this?


----------



## DarkTorrent (Sep 7, 2013)

Xiammes said:


> Erasing the concept of the color blue, its pretty simple to see thats much more potent then anything in the HST.
> 
> After he erased all the colors, the world became black and white and looked like the manga.



Um.. if white and black continued to exist, then he didn't erase all colors.

And how exactly did he do that? Did his erasing affect the object's ability to reflect/absorb light, i.e. objects only either reflect light (white), or absorb light (black)? Or did his erasing affect the eyes ability to percieve different colors, except for white and black? What did he exactly do?

And this still doesn't say anything about the amount of people he can erase at the same time. Nor about energy. If he erased electricity, heat energy, or gravity from existence, then you would have a point.


----------



## Saitomaru (Sep 7, 2013)

touhouranfuku said:


> How Haki available? How Charka available? How did the characters use the Charka and boom! Several super powers appear.
> 
> 
> Eat your own words. Kumagawa's [All Fiction] level strong enough to erase what is Charka, Haki, Reiatsu.
> ...



Are you pretending to be this terrible?


----------



## DarkTorrent (Sep 7, 2013)

touhouranfuku said:


> How Haki available? How Charka available? How did the characters use the Charka and boom! Several super powers appear.
> 
> 
> Eat your own words. Kumagawa's [All Fiction] level strong enough to erase what is Charka, Haki, Reiatsu.
> ...



Are you an idiot?


----------



## touhouranfuku (Sep 7, 2013)

DarkTorrent said:


> Are you an idiot?



Nope, like how you type how did Kumagawa erased the conception of colors.



Saitomaru said:


> Are you pretending to be this terrible?



Enlighten me how terrible am I.


----------



## Saitomaru (Sep 7, 2013)

touhouranfuku said:


> Enlighten me how terrible am I.



You're jumping from one thing to another with little to nothing used to ease the transition. You're making assumptions out of nowhere and backing them up with color erasing. You look as if you're using direct Google translations for speech. And you asked about screws. Should I go on?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 7, 2013)

be civil DT


----------



## touhouranfuku (Sep 7, 2013)

Saitomaru said:


> You're jumping from one thing to another with little to nothing used to ease the transition. You're making assumptions out of nowhere and backing them up with color erasing. You look as if you're using direct Google translations for speech. And you asked about screws. Should I go on?



Go on, please. If I can't understand my fail, then I will never succeed.


----------



## Saitomaru (Sep 7, 2013)

touhouranfuku said:


> Go on, please. If I can't understand my fail, then I will never succeed.



If you can't understand your fail from what I just listed I don't think you're cut out for success.


----------



## DarkTorrent (Sep 7, 2013)

Fluttershy said:


> be civil DT



I'm civil.

If I wasn't I would have started actually mocking him


----------



## touhouranfuku (Sep 7, 2013)

DarkTorrent said:


> Um.. if white and black continued to exist, then he didn't erase all colors.


Once again you didn't read my post.



DarkTorrent said:


> And how exactly did he do that? Did his erasing affect the object's ability to reflect/absorb light, i.e. objects only either reflect light (white), or absorb light (black)? Or did his erasing affect the eyes ability to percieve different colors, except for white and black? What did he exactly do?
> 
> And this still doesn't say anything about the amount of people he can erase at the same time. Nor about energy. If he erased electricity, heat energy, or gravity from existence, then you would have a point.



Erased Injuries, even a long times one.
Link removed

Link removed

Link removed

Link removed

Erased death.

Link removed

And not just one time.

Is that enough? There is a Medaka Box respect thread if I remember correctly.


----------



## Tir (Sep 7, 2013)

touhouranfuku said:


> Double and divide power are not enough for HST?





> Survive in dimension gap is not anti-hax?



Not at all. Considering that Issei is just somewhere in mountain level durability, likely higher, that's not enough. 



> Punches to create dimension gap holes is not hax?



Not at all. How do you quantify it? Like I said before, Gran Ray Cero also disrupts dimension yet Lanza is still that. 



> This is team up, not solo. Team pervert combination is not just I fight this guy, you fight that guy. Izayoi's brain is not for decoration.



Aware. But they fought them all at once, no? With distance is just 20 meters apart, how the fuck they can do things like in your scenario? 



> Nope.
> It's statement like how Whitebeard destroys the world.



He can't as of now. 



> Until more translator works to be done, I can't type anything more for the country+ DC.



Glad we are clear on that one. Means, Issei ain't a threat.




> Well, via power scaling only.
> 2 Heavenly Dragon tier is higher than 6 Dragon King tier, means that Ddraig was stronger at least 2 Dragon Kings fused together.
> So a being stronger than a dragon that uses double *meteor size* attack as casual, has speed twice a heir of Sun-Wukong, tanks twice Fenrir's bites.
> You get the image.
> Azazel summons light-spears bigger than pillar at 100+ numbers. Yet he was the middle among the 3 factions top-tier.



No idea how to scale this. Mountain level? Island level? town level 

How big is the meteor anyway? Meteors/meteorites that managed to enter earth's atmosphere are not that big anyway. 

Whatever, not like Issei matters in this match given how strong Izayoi and Kumagawa are.
and also as you said, tl;dr

Though if you read my posts you'd see that I believe Kumagawa can handle HST. Just not sure about Juubito.


----------



## Xiammes (Sep 7, 2013)

DarkTorrent said:


> Um.. if white and black continued to exist, then he didn't erase all colors.
> 
> And how exactly did he do that? Did his erasing affect the object's ability to reflect/absorb light, i.e. objects only either reflect light (white), or absorb light (black)? Or did his erasing affect the eyes ability to percieve different colors, except for white and black? What did he exactly do?
> 
> And this still doesn't say anything about the amount of people he can erase at the same time. Nor about energy. If he erased electricity, heat energy, or gravity from existence, then you would have a point.




No idea how it was done, first he erased the color blue, then erased red and did all the colors besides white and black. Its reality warping you can't logically explain it any better then hey erased the concept of the colors.



Nightbringer said:


> why should we take that episode as canon though?



Its a sequel to a canon spin-off, I don't know if its canon or not. There was another chapter of the spin-off released recently, if it has any references to the anime episode, it should be canon as well.


----------



## Tir (Sep 7, 2013)

What's the point on erasing colors anyway? They all live in black and white manga


----------



## Xiammes (Sep 7, 2013)

Tir said:


> What's the point on erasing colors anyway? They all live in black and white manga



The anime was in color and the guy he was fighting against could use colors to create non existent damage towards Kumegawa, so to fight against it he just erased all the colors.


----------



## touhouranfuku (Sep 7, 2013)

Saitomaru said:


> If you can't understand your fail from what I just listed I don't think you're cut out for success.



Who was the one typed that "Should I go on?" first?

Is fail only limit in one time, one kind?

I can see you are like the kind that point out a person used wrong grammar first, then continue to strike them with lines like "You're jumping from this to that without any related." things.

And then I typed

[/quote]
Please, go on.
[/quote]

Now what I received is not your "go on" but a statement that If I didn't understand your aspect of my fail, then I will never success.

Please get back to the debate.


----------



## DarkTorrent (Sep 7, 2013)

touhouranfuku said:


> Once again you didn't read my post.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



How does that answer any of my questions?

This feats you posted are not even enough to say that he can erase a person from existance, let alone several people at the same time.

Danzo has reality warping that allows him to turn his death into an illusion. Basically, he erases his death and injuries from existence. Does that mean he can erase another character from existence? No, it doesn't.

Do you even understand the concept of No Limits Fallacy?



			
				Xiammes said:
			
		

> Its reality warping you can't logically explain it any better then hey erased the concept of the colors.



And I already said that erasing "the concept of colors" can actually mean many different things. And it matters, because only by knowing the details can we find the true implications of the feat.


----------



## Tir (Sep 7, 2013)

Xiammes said:


> The anime was in color and the guy he was fighting against could use colors to create non existent damage towards Kumegawa, so to fight against it he just erased all the colors.



Why didn't he just erase the fucker anyway?


----------



## Xiammes (Sep 7, 2013)

Tir said:


> Why didn't he just erase the fucker anyway?



Its Kumegawa, he just can't have a victory now can he? Also he can't erase other minuses away, so I assume that guy was a minus. I also assume Kumegawa wanted to show off also.


----------



## Ramius (Sep 7, 2013)

Planetary fast-enough-to-react-to-mach-2500 Kumagawa erases all the colors, Jewbi gets confused and misses his Bijuudama and kills everybody, including himself. :ignoramus


*Spoiler*: __ 



Buggy survives


----------



## DarkTorrent (Sep 7, 2013)

Juubi can tank his own BB


----------



## Ramius (Sep 7, 2013)

Planetary Kumagawa reality warps and makes him unable to tank his own BB before Jewbi fires it :ignoramus


----------



## DarkTorrent (Sep 7, 2013)

Angelator said:


> Planetary Kumagawa reality warps and makes him unable to tank his own BB before Jewbi fires it :ignoramus



Seems legit


----------



## touhouranfuku (Sep 7, 2013)

Tir said:


> Aware. But they fought them all at once, no? With distance is just 20 meters apart, how the fuck they can do things like in your scenario?


The problem lies within 20 meters. Jewbito cannot use continent attack if it's 20 meters, rather it's friendly fire. 20 meters is enough for team pervert runs over Jewbito's back.



Tir said:


> Glad we are clear on that one. Means, Issei ain't a threat.



Did you read my Bold letters? Issei has hax, double power for allied or burst enemies energy, divide enemies' attacks. Like how JoJo's Bizarre Adventure won against several verse because of hax.



Tir said:


> No idea how to scale this. Mountain level? Island level? town level
> 
> How big is the meteor anyway? Meteors/meteorites that managed to enter earth's atmosphere are not that big anyway.





> "Don't take it! Evade!"
> Cao Cao yelled and used the base of his spear to hit Heracles away from the line of fire! Cao Cao and the other members then swiftly escaped my attack.
> *Without hitting anyone, the cannon blast continued flying onward far away behind them.
> *KABOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOM!
> ...



That was the fire power weaker than [Longinus Smasher]. Use for large target, try compress it and you have [Crimson Blaster].



> Whatever, not like Issei matters in this match given how strong Izayoi and Kumagawa are.
> and also as you said, tl;dr


Supporting character is also very important. You can take on the entire world if there are High-class Healers, Buffers behind your back.
In this case, if Issei's fire power is not strong enough, [Boost Transfer] is his main objective.



Tir said:


> Though if you read my posts you'd see that I believe Kumagawa can handle HST. Just not sure about Juubito.


Not sure how to reply to you with this.


----------



## Tir (Sep 7, 2013)

> 20 meters means team pervert just need to run over to Jewbito's back


,

 funny



> then Kumagawa erases Charka, Issei boosts Kumagawa and Izayoi, Izayoi charges [Aurora Pillar].



This is fanfiction


----------



## Saitomaru (Sep 7, 2013)

touhouranfuku said:


> Who was the one typed that "Should I go on?" first?
> 
> Is fail only limit in one time, one kind?
> 
> ...





> Now what I received is not your "go on" but a statement that If I didn't understand your aspect of my fail, then I will never success.
> 
> Please get back to the debate.



Are you actually trying to argue with me? Or are you just fucking with me? I pointed out a few places where you failed hard and you couldn't understand that. I chose to save myself the time of going through your posts and linking all your BS. You should thank me. And the bolded bit makes absolutely no sense. It looks like you are just google translating everything (which makes it hard to understand what you're trying to say). And your transitions need a ton of work. Your posts all seem to flutter from topic to topic. And 'succeeding' here isn't difficult as long as you can clearly convey your points to others.

OT: This color erasing thing, can anyone actually quantify that? And as I asked earlier, why does it matter?


----------



## Əyin (Sep 7, 2013)

oh boy, another kumagawa wank.


----------



## touhouranfuku (Sep 7, 2013)

DarkTorrent said:


> How does that answer any of my questions?
> 
> This feats you posted are not even enough to say that he can erase a person from existance, let alone several people at the same time.
> 
> ...



Here you are:

Link removed

Link removed


----------



## JustThisOne (Sep 7, 2013)

AntiReality said:


> Fuck it, I'm gonna create Kumagawa vs Yukari Yakumo thread



Don't do it. There was already a Ajimu vs Yukari thread.


----------



## Saitomaru (Sep 7, 2013)

touhouranfuku said:


> The problem lies within 20 meters. Jewbito cannot use continent attack if it's 20 meters, rather it's friendly fire. 20 meters is enough for team pervert runs over Jewbito's back.



Since when did friendly fire matter?



> Did you read my Bold letters? Issei has hax, double power for allied or burst enemies energy, divide enemies' attacks. Like how JoJo's Bizarre Adventure won against several verse because of hax.



Not all hax is created equally.



> Supporting character is also very important. You can take on the entire world if there are High-class Healers, Buffers behind your back.
> In this case, if Issei's fire power is not strong enough, [Boost Transfer] is his main objective.



Not if your support get's oneshotted.


----------



## Əyin (Sep 7, 2013)

JustThisOne said:


> Don't do it. There was already a Ajimu vs Yukari thread.



Ah right, I forgot 

It was a terrible shitstorm IIRC


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 7, 2013)

Kumagawa enters JJBA

Kumagawa enters WH40k


----------



## Ramius (Sep 7, 2013)

Fluttershy said:


> Kumagawa enters JJBA



[Enable FTL speed]
[Enable time-stop]
[Muda muda muda]
And that's how he passed part 3


----------



## Əyin (Sep 7, 2013)

Kumagawa vs GER :ignoramus


----------



## Basilikos (Sep 7, 2013)

Ten pages


----------



## touhouranfuku (Sep 7, 2013)

Saitomaru said:


> I typed should I go on sarcastically, as in 'I shouldn't have to go on given all the shit I just pointed out'.
> 
> 
> 
> I only bitch about someone's grammar when I have difficulty understanding it. Even then it has to be on such a level that requires me to carefully read each sentence for me to bitch. Your's is on that level.


Point it out.



> Other than maybe one or two I _did_ read all your posts on this thread.


Then why did you still type? If you didn't read every posts, how could you understand what I was trying to type?



Saitomaru said:


> Mostly the wank based off an unsupported assumption that erasing color means anything more than what it did when the means are relatively unknown.


Erased the colors, made the world become "Black" and "White", this feat, first, range is planetary, means that Kumagawa's [All Fiction] range is planetary, if not, he couldn't erase all the colors except "Black" and "White".
If we assuming that Kumagawa erased the "object's ability to reflect/absorb light"
Or "Or did his erasing affect the eyes ability to percieve different colors, except for white and black? What did he exactly do?"


Still, this feat was [All Fiction] in developing state, [All Fiction] in this debate is completed.

And what did you wonder about erasing the colors? Except for the planetary range?


----------



## shade0180 (Sep 7, 2013)

Anime is Non-canon though.


----------



## Saitomaru (Sep 7, 2013)

touhouranfuku said:


> Point it out.



Your grammatical errors?



> Then why did you still type? If you didn't read every posts, how could you understand what I was trying to type?



Because I did read every post of yours barring possibly one or two. I also do not need to read every one of your posts to get the gist of what you're saying once I decipher your text. 



> Erased the colors, made the world become "Black" and "White", this feat, first, range is planetary, means that Kumagawa's [All Fiction] range is planetary, if not, he couldn't erase all the colors except "Black" and "White".
> If we assuming that Kumagawa erased the "object's ability to reflect/absorb light"
> Or "Or did his erasing affect the eyes ability to percieve different colors, except for white and black? What did he exactly do?"
> 
> ...



And erasing colors means what in this match?


----------



## touhouranfuku (Sep 7, 2013)

Saitomaru said:


> Since when did friendly fire matter?


Because of friendly fire, HST verse will kill themselves or lose many characters.



Saitomaru said:


> Not all hax is created equally.


So double your power without limit or divide power till it cannot harm yourself is not enough?



Saitomaru said:


> Not if your support get's oneshotted.



That's what team works are for. Like The Straw Hats fought Gecko Moria. Like how Naruto buffed the Shinobies to stop the Juubi.


----------



## touhouranfuku (Sep 7, 2013)

Saitomaru said:


> Your grammatical errors?


Would you kindly quote which one of sentences I typed wrong to you?



Saitomaru said:


> Because I did read every post of yours barring possibly one or two. I also do not need to read every one of your posts to get the gist of what you're saying once I decipher your text.





Saitomaru said:


> And erasing colors means what in this match?



Means that Kumagawa's [All Fiction] limit is almost zero, can be use at planetary range, can erase what he want to. Except fighting against another Minus.


----------



## touhouranfuku (Sep 7, 2013)

shade0180 said:


> Anime is Non-canon though.



If everyone agree that anime is non-canon. Then team pervert stops at Jewtobi in S1 and S2.
Are there any beings on par with Jewtobi?

Could boosted Yuzuriha take on Jewtobi?


----------



## TheFoxsCloak (Sep 7, 2013)

I really shouldn't even be touching this thread, but I will point out that Issei's Divine Dividing only works one tenth of the time because he stole it from Vali and it is literally the opposite of his own power. He normally wouldn't be able to use it at all if the Sacred Gear system wasn't glitching because God's not around.



> Saji finally shot the attack filled with all his might! I tried to avoid it, but—.
> 
> Saji released the line that was attached to my Boosted Gear on his end and then fired it towards my foot!
> 
> ...


----------



## shade0180 (Sep 7, 2013)

TheFoxsCloak said:


> I really shouldn't even be touching this thread, but I will point out that Issei's Divine Dividing only works one tenth of the time because he stole it from Vali and it is literally the opposite of his own power. He normally wouldn't be able to use it at all if the Sacred Gear system wasn't glitching because God's not around.



That would be accounted as PIS since we already have enough proof He can use it and work in several occasions.. That never working in the first place could be just author intent just to deepen the story which is considered PIS in battledomes.


----------



## touhouranfuku (Sep 7, 2013)

Saitomaru said:


> Sure... not sure why you'd want me to do this. Because there are so many I'll only quote a few:
> 
> ___________________________________________
> 
> ...


Thanks.



TheFoxsCloak said:


> I really shouldn't even be touching this thread, but I will point out that Issei's Divine Dividing only works one tenth of the time because he stole it from Vali and it is literally the opposite of his own power. He normally wouldn't be able to use it at all if the Sacred Gear system wasn't glitching because God's not around.





touhouranfuku said:


> *Team pervert vs HST*
> 
> Team pervert:
> 
> ...





> Then Sekiryuutei's wing…..glowed with light! It looks like that of Hakuryuukou's wing! The moment Shalba's pulse of light was about to hit…..
> *[Divide! Divide! Divide! Divide! Divide! Divide! Divide! Divide!]
> *That sound echoes, and the pulse of light halved….. And halved again! *It didn't know when to stop halving and Shalba's attack became so weak that it was like penlight.*
> This is……The power of Hakuryuukou that Ise-kun stole before! *He can even use it at this high level!*
> “Vali's power! Damn you! How many times do you have to stand in my way! Valiiiiiii!”



Read carefully.


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Sep 7, 2013)

Tir said:


> Why didn't he just erase the fucker anyway?





DarkTorrent said:


> How does that answer any of my questions?
> 
> This feats you posted are not even enough to say that he can erase a person from existance, let alone several people at the same time.




You guys DO know Kumagawa erased both Zenkichi and Ajimu, right?


----------



## touhouranfuku (Sep 7, 2013)

Freddie Mercury said:


> You guys DO know Kumagawa erased both Zenkichi and Ajimu, right?



They're gonna type NLF.


----------



## Kurou (Sep 7, 2013)

Freddie Mercury said:


> You guys DO know Kumagawa erased both Zenkichi and Ajimu, right?



He didn't erase them from existence............


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Sep 7, 2013)

Kurou said:


> He didn't erase them from existence............



Yes he did. 

Zenkichi was only brought back because Kumagawa combined All Fiction with a skill that made the effect only last 3 minutes in order to trick Shiranui.


Ajimu only came back once Kumagawa lost All Fiction and Bookmaker was weakened after his fight with Medaka.


----------



## lokoxDZz (Sep 7, 2013)

kumagawa can erase even his concept of death(its not a wank he did that...)


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 7, 2013)

Kumagawa vs Mystical Eyes of Death perception


----------



## TehChron (Sep 7, 2013)

Its not like hes never removed someones ability to see before, unfortunately


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 7, 2013)

I meant he has to survive getting his lines or dots cut


----------



## TehChron (Sep 7, 2013)

If Ajimmu can stay dead, so can Kumagawa. Iihiko got around the formers abilities with his negation. MEoDP are on another scale entirely. Kumagawa would stay down. Period


----------



## Qinglong (Sep 7, 2013)

Not that this isn't horribly off topic but either MEoDP user could go blind or lose their eyes and still "see" lines (According to Touko's statement for Ryougi and Hisui route for Tohno)

They're not fast enough to do it without a free shot however


----------



## Kurou (Sep 7, 2013)

Freddie Mercury said:


> Yes he did.
> 
> Zenkichi was only brought back because Kumagawa combined All Fiction with a skill that made the effect only last 3 minutes in order to trick Shiranui.Ajimu only came back once Kumagawa lost All Fiction and Bookmaker was weakened after his fight with Medaka.



Considering Ajimu was just chilling out in whatever dimension Zen met her in her existence wasn't erased. As for tricking Shiranui I have no idea, I tend to skip chapters by the dozen when a series is mostly nonsense


----------



## shade0180 (Sep 7, 2013)

> If Ajimmu can stay dead, so can Kumagawa. Iihiko got around the formers abilities with his negation. MEoDP are on another scale entirely. Kumagawa would stay down. Period




Iihiko's ability isn't negation. He just can ignore everyone else ability.



> Considering Ajimu was just chilling out in whatever dimension Zen met her in her existence wasn't erased. As for tricking Shiranui I have no idea, I tend to skip chapters by the dozen when a series is mostly nonsense



It was a past recording of the classroom not really her own dimension from what I can remember Also that's one of the reason why she says she doesn't hear or see them whenever they visit the room. She just guess what they would do, say and think. Well she did have omniscience  as one of her ability.


----------



## Kurou (Sep 7, 2013)

I remember that being said for the last time after she was killed by Ihiko not the first time Kumagawa got rid of zenkichi. She even gave Zenkichi his sight back along with a new power.


----------



## Kurou (Sep 7, 2013)

Kumagawa even resented the fact that everytime he "died" he had to talk to her. That wouldn't have been the case if he had actually erased her


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Sep 7, 2013)

Kurou said:


> Considering Ajimu was just chilling out in whatever dimension Zen met her in her existence wasn't erased.



She wasn't completely erased, but her physical form was gone and only her conscience remained. 




> As for tricking Shiranui I have no idea, I tend to skip chapters by the dozen when a series is mostly nonsense



Basically in the recording she left Kumagawa after her death, she gave him *[Unskilled]* which nullifiles your skills for a maximum of three minutes. He combined it with All Fiction so that when he erased Zenkichi the effect wouldn't be permanent



shade0180 said:


> It was a past recording of the classroom not really her own dimension from what I can remember Also that's one of the reason why she says she doesn't hear or see them whenever they visit the room. She just guess what they would do, say and think. Well she did have omniscience  as one of her ability.



No, it was another dimension. Medaka was even sent there in her near death experience from Iihiko.



shade0180 said:


> Iihiko's ability isn't negation. He just can ignore everyone else ability.



More to it then that. Yes he passively ignores all forms of damage, but in terms of style though, when he is hit by them he can reflect the damage back to his opponent once he decides to defend himself.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Sep 7, 2013)

all this bitching.
lel.


----------



## Kazu (Sep 7, 2013)

I was going to ask why this thread lasted so long, but I really only needed to read this page.


----------



## shade0180 (Sep 7, 2013)

12 pages?


----------



## Tir (Sep 7, 2013)

Freddie Mercury said:


> You guys DO know Kumagawa erased both Zenkichi and Ajimu, right?



Uh-huh. My question was why didn't Kumagawa in Good Loser Kumagawa erase the fucker instead of just erasing the colors.



> They're gonna type NLF.



Because half of your arguments are full of NLF really. 

Then again, Medaka Box is all about NLF. 

Now that I think about it, can Kumagawa All-Fiction erase character like Goku?


----------



## Regicide (Sep 7, 2013)

Tir said:


> Then again, Medaka Box is all about NLF.


What did you expect from Nisio Isin?


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Sep 7, 2013)

Tir said:


> Uh-huh. My question was why didn't Kumagawa in Good Loser Kumagawa erase the fucker instead of just erasing the colors.


he can't erase minuses.
that, or just your usual CIS/PIS.





> Because half of your arguments are full of NLF really.
> 
> Then again, Medaka Box is all about NLF.
> 
> Now that I think about it, can Kumagawa All-Fiction erase character like Goku?



the thing is, the other character needs to have resistance feats to actually shrug of reality warping attacks.
if he don't, then he's fucked regardless of raw strength.
on this case anyway, i don't remember goku resisting such an attack.
yeah, he gets erased only if he has no arms or legs to punt kumagawa before his mind can register it.


----------



## touhouranfuku (Sep 7, 2013)

Tir said:


> Uh-huh. My question was why didn't Kumagawa in Good Loser Kumagawa erase the fucker instead of just erasing the colors.


Kumagawa is a troll. Seeing your opponent scream in impotent better than he's just disappear.



Tir said:


> Because half of your arguments are full of NLF really.
> 
> Then again, Medaka Box is all about NLF.
> 
> Now that I think about it, can Kumagawa All-Fiction erase character like Goku?



It's can't be helped I guess. Erasing Goku is ... Does Goku have any feat show him resisting hax?


----------



## DarkTorrent (Sep 7, 2013)

ZenithXAbyss said:


> the thing is, the other character needs to have resistance feats to actually shrug of reality warping attacks.
> if he don't, then he's fucked regardless of raw strength.
> on this case anyway, i don't remember goku resisting such an attack.
> yeah, he gets erased only if he has no arms or legs to punt kumagawa before his mind can register it.



Depends on the level of reality warping in question.

If, for example, a character is able to create some kind of weapon via reality warping, then his opponent raw stats (durability) play the main role. If, for example, it's something like erasing from reality or altering the opponent's body via reality warping, then yeah - resistance feats are needed.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Sep 7, 2013)

DarkTorrent said:


> Depends on the level of reality warping in question.
> 
> If, for example, *a character is able to create some kind of weapon via reality warping, then his opponent raw stats (durability) play the main role*. If, for example, it's something like erasing from reality or altering the opponent's body via reality warping, then yeah - resistance feats are needed.


well, it's not like reality warping is directly dealt on the other character that way.
rather, it is the "weapon" produced by reality warping.
i don't see how that's relevant here.


----------



## Tir (Sep 7, 2013)

ZenithXAbyss said:


> the thing is, the other character needs to have resistance feats to actually shrug of reality warping attacks.
> if he don't, then he's fucked regardless of raw strength.
> on this case anyway, i don't remember goku resisting such an attack.
> yeah, he gets erased only if he has no arms or legs to punt kumagawa before his mind can register it.



All-Fiction is activated automatically. So even if Goku strikes Kumagawa, All-Fiction will still restore him. 



touhouranfuku said:


> It's can't be helped I guess. Erasing Goku is ... Does Goku have any feat show him resisting hax?



I can understand about Kumagawa but not Issei. Well whatever. Let's drop it.

Not that I know of.


----------



## DarkTorrent (Sep 7, 2013)

ZenithXAbyss said:


> well, it's not like reality warping is directly dealt on the other character that way.
> rather, it is the "weapon" produced by reality warping.
> i don't see how that's relevant here.



Just making some clarifications 

And also, sometimes it does matter how much energy/matter reality warping can affect, even if it's used directly on the opponent. It's a case by case thing.


----------



## ~Greed~ (Sep 8, 2013)

I'm a bit late commenting on this thread, but screw it.


Issei: Doesn't Issei have some variation of Vali Lucifer's Divine Dividing now? That would fuck a lot of people up.

Izayoi: He should be one of the fastest if not the fastest character in the match (Mach 130+). He also has some incredible hax with his Light Pillar, which is capable of causing sub atomic destruction to something the size of a mountain. Not to mention the fact that sub-atomic destruction ignores conventional durability.

Kumagawa: Ignoring the fact that he's slower than most in this match. If he can get a single attack off, he can erase most of the opposition with all fiction. Book Maker may be useless though against the strongest characters, since it requires that he stab his opponent with a negative screw.



With that said, this thread lacks Jack Rakan and Adam Blade .


----------



## TehChron (Sep 8, 2013)

Almighty Blade casually soloes through planetary gender bending though , Greed


----------



## Regicide (Sep 8, 2013)

Othinus said:


> Not to mention the fact that sub-atomic destruction ignores conventional durability.


What?

Last I checked, subatomic shit was just a more thorough method of destruction, not hax.


----------



## ~Greed~ (Sep 8, 2013)

Regicide said:


> What?
> 
> Last I checked, subatomic shit was just a more thorough method of destruction, not hax.



It's hax since, from what I have been told, it ignores conventional durability. 



TehChron said:


> Almighty Blade casually soloes through planetary gender bending though , Greed



Obviously it would have to be limited to normal Blade.


----------



## Xiammes (Sep 8, 2013)

It can be hax, but in this case its more of that he exerted so much energy that atoms were breaking down into subatomic particles.


----------



## Kazu (Sep 8, 2013)

Othinus said:


> It's hax since, from what I have been told, it ignores conventional durability.



I can be, but it depends on the method. 

Sometimes it matter manipulation, sometimes it just because the attack is that damn powerful.


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Sep 8, 2013)

Othinus said:


> Book Maker may be useless though against the strongest characters, since it requires that he stab his opponent with a negative screw.



Not unless he decides to erase the time with All Fiction. Then he could just spam the Bookmaker screws.


----------



## Regicide (Sep 8, 2013)

Othinus said:


> It's hax since, from what I have been told, it ignores conventional durability.


What you're talking about sounds more like matter manipulation or something similar.

Subatomic destruction isn't hax in and of itself, it can just mean that there was enough energy involved to cause destruction on that level.


----------



## JustThisOne (Sep 8, 2013)

Assuming the Bookmaker screws ignore conventional durability


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Sep 8, 2013)

JustThisOne said:


> Assuming the Bookmaker screws ignore conventional durability



Considering they don't even cause physical damage i don't see why not.


----------



## touhouranfuku (Sep 8, 2013)

Othinus said:


> I'm a bit late commenting on this thread, but screw it.
> 
> 
> Issei: Doesn't Issei have some variation of Vali Lucifer's Divine Dividing now? That would fuck a lot of people up.
> ...



And if I add EOS Jack Rakan and EOS Adam Blade? Would team pervert have enough power to pwn Jewbito?

Oh, and from now on, if team pervert is put on the debate, then they always will be Issei Hyoudou, Izayoi Sakamaki, Kumagawa Misogi, Adam Blade, Jack Rakan.

Teen Pervert will be Issei Hyoudou, Izayoi Sakamaki, Kumagawa Misogi.


----------



## Xiammes (Sep 8, 2013)

Adam Blade runs into the same problem as Kumegawa, he isn't really fast enough, unless my one calc miraculously got accepted. Blade would just have to say stop and tell it to kill the rest of the HST.

Also if we are adding perverts, you might want to add Tennouji Kotarou, the five heroine routes all start up because he wanted to one chicks boobs. Though he is actualy capable of winning this by himself.


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Sep 8, 2013)

Oh and by the way, the anime episode where Kumagawa erased all color from the earth is apparently canon now as it was referenced in the final GLK chapter with the return of Fude Ezumachi


So yeah, planetary range All Fiction is a thing now.


----------



## touhouranfuku (Sep 8, 2013)

Xiammes said:


> Adam Blade runs into the same problem as Kumegawa, he isn't really fast enough, unless my one calc miraculously got accepted. Blade would just have to say stop and tell it to kill the rest of the HST.
> 
> Also if we are adding perverts, you might want to add Tennouji Kotarou, the five heroine routes all start up because he wanted to one chicks boobs. Though he is actualy capable of winning this by himself.



I read your respect thread, adding Tennouji Kotarou right now would be too much.

Although when Izayoi reacts [Another Cosmology] or defeats Azi Dahaka and Issei becomes [True Dragon God] would be overpowered, too.

I can't put team pervert or Teen Pervert on the debate if they're too powerful, expect fighting against DBZ, Marvel or DC high-tier, Tenchi Muyo, Sailor Moon, Saint Seiya, etc.


----------



## TehChron (Sep 8, 2013)

Xiammes said:


> Adam Blade runs into the same problem as Kumegawa, he isn't really fast enough, unless my one calc miraculously got accepted. Blade would just have to say stop and tell it to kill the rest of the HST.
> 
> Also if we are adding perverts, you might want to add Tennouji Kotarou, the five heroine routes all start up because he wanted to one chicks boobs. Though he is actualy capable of winning this by himself.



If we take Blades reactions during Saten/Arclight's final Fifth Wave into account, its not like he cant just initiate a reality warp in the midst of the attack. The Shield of Aegis seems to be a passive effect, not to mention in that state hes regained the regeneration of Doppelganger.

Its not such an overwhelming disadvantage in speed that he still cant take the match by himself, like with Kumogawa.

Although Koutarou is also an excellent candidate for this job. Good one.


----------



## Xiammes (Sep 8, 2013)

> If we take Blades reactions during Saten/Arclight's final Fifth Wave into account, its not like he cant just initiate a reality warp in the midst of the attack. The Shield of Aegis seems to be a passive effect, not to mention in that state hes regained the regeneration of Doppelganger.



I don't think the 6th wave works like that, it wouldn't offer him immediate reactions. Shield of Aegis is a stigmata, so it is passive/automatic. Juubi still posses enough power to blow through Blades defenses. If Blade could get a thought off, he could teleport away or jump back in time then just fuck everyone over.


----------



## TehChron (Sep 8, 2013)

Im not saying that the 5th Wave gives Blade immediate reactions, but something in the range of being able to process thoughts at a level of experiencing millions of years relative to a few seconds is still a very decent reaction feat.

He was able to react after the technique had been initiated and then countered it, after all.


----------



## Xiammes (Sep 8, 2013)

Yeah its a good level to show what his reactions would be at a high enough level, though I don't know if he can do that normally. If its possible, then Blade probably gots this.


----------



## TehChron (Sep 8, 2013)

Xiammes said:


> Yeah its a good level to show what his reactions would be at a high enough level, though I don't know if he can do that normally. If its possible, then Blade probably gots this.



Good memory on the technique name:


*Spoiler*: __ 











Technique is activated


*Spoiler*: __ 












Reacting while affected by the technique, in all meanings of the word


*Spoiler*: __ 









And then breaking through the technique. A very clear progression. Unquantifiable millions of years, so just lowball it off of 2 million years if you want to calc it out


----------



## TehChron (Sep 8, 2013)

Ah, if it wasnt clear for those reading:

Basically the Sixth Wave creates a dimension that apparently forces the person to have a dying experience. Saten/Arclight explains that "Heaven" is just the human mind creating a sense of eternity for the person to experience before brain death occurs.

This makes it pretty clear that the separate progression of time is not unique to the dimension created by the technique, but rather that the technique itself forces the target to experience something that _all humans wind up experiencing naturally during the course of their lives._

In essence, your brains processes speed up to the point where your sense of time is warped. And then your brain self-destructs from the strain of experiencing a relative eternity in a matter of seconds. What makes this a reaction feat is that _in spite of that, Blade was still able to function completely normally. All Eve's inclusion did was enable him to break the technique, which was the dimension. Not the "heaven" state that he was experiencing._

He moved, he talked, he clearly thought. All of that stuff indicates that he remained in full and complete control while experiencing the Sixth Wave. Which means that his reactions were already at that level to begin with.


----------



## Xiammes (Sep 8, 2013)

For shits and giggles.

31557600000000 is how many seconds in a million years

1/31557600000000 is the reaction speed

mach 92,816,470,588.2 or 105264.822c would be the equivalent reaction speed.


----------



## TehChron (Sep 8, 2013)

If we want to get into this being some kind of astral state, then keep in mind that firstly, its still a reaction feat since Blade has to think in order to hold the conversation.

And secondly, Saten/Arclight was not only able to hear and see them, but actually joined in on the conversation. Which means that Blade and Saten/Arclight have comparable, if not equal, reactions.

Which makes absolutely perfect sense, when you get right down to it. Very consistent on the authors part, as has always been the case with this series.


Xiammes said:


> For shits and giggles.
> 
> 31557600000000 is how many seconds in a million years
> 
> ...



So how many reality warps is that in the time it takes for Juubito to launch a Bijuudama?


----------



## Xiammes (Sep 8, 2013)

Except it would be a huge outlier unless we accept my Calorie calc, which would put them at 2.5c and the power to multiply fragments powers 200000 times.


----------



## TehChron (Sep 8, 2013)

Xiammes said:


> Except it would be a huge outlier unless we accept my Calorie calc, which would put them at 2.5c and the power to multiply fragments powers 200000 times.



Not necessarily, this is Almighty Blade. And Saten after eating Blade's leftovers.

So it wouldnt be an outlier, so much as it is those two just being ludicrously above the rest of the verse in terms of stats. 

Which, again, is entirely consistent with the rest of the series.


----------



## Xiammes (Sep 8, 2013)

Point somewhat taken, still isn't going to stop other people from saying its a outlier.


----------



## TehChron (Sep 8, 2013)

A one-time power up being an outlier?

Crazy-talk.

Still doesnt change the fact that those are feats for measuring the scale of said one-time power up, though. Saying that the reaction time for the 6th wave doesnt count due to being an outlier is the same thing as saying that Almighty Blades planetary reality warping range is also an outlier. Or any of his reality warping feats in that state, for that matter.

If someone wants to make a stupid argument, let them. The material exists to contradict them if they ever decide to go that route, right?


----------



## Xiammes (Sep 8, 2013)

It would be better to get a consensus, people will be getting up in a few hours and see what they have to say.


----------



## TehChron (Sep 8, 2013)

Eh, sure.

Ill be heading to work then, too, but its not like theres anything more I can say on that subject so it probably wont matter.


----------



## ~Greed~ (Sep 8, 2013)

Seems pretty outlier-ish to me.

I mean Setsuna, a speedster type character has a max speed of mach 9.

I wouldn't be surprised if Blade was 3-4 times that.

But billions of times faster? Maybe it's just me, but even if it's a power up, I still have my doubts.


----------



## Xiammes (Sep 8, 2013)

Arclight likes to hype up positive feedback to something that he can use to reach the big bang, but he did start basically from scratch and made a 19mt bomb purely using positivefeedback.


----------



## TehChron (Sep 8, 2013)

Othinus said:


> Seems pretty outlier-ish to me.
> 
> I mean Setsuna, a speedster type character has a max speed of mach 9.
> 
> ...



Not movement speed, but purely reaction speed.

And even with Setsuna, her reactions arent up to par with her own movement speed, which is something that, oddly, Eve exploited in her fight against her.

And Blade also overpowered her in a straight fight between the two based purely on his superior physical stats. Which is also odd, considering a boost to copied abilities has never been a part of his repertoire. So really, using Setsuna as a scale for anything relating to the upper limits for reactions in the verse doesnt work.

Not to mention the simply staggering power difference between the Adam series and the majority of other Needless. Its not so much an outlier as it is ridiculous power creep.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 8, 2013)

> Izayoi: He should be one of the fastest if not the fastest character in the match (Mach 130+).


nah, both Naruto and OP have stuff above that




> Not to mention the fact that sub-atomic destruction ignores conventional durability.


nope                   .


----------



## Xiammes (Sep 8, 2013)

> And even with Setsuna, her reactions arent up to par with her own movement speed, which is something that, oddly, Eve exploited in her fight against her.



When hundreds of blows are being delievered a second, its kinda hard to tell if their is a extra arm. Nothing suggest Setsunna's reactions aren't on par, even when Rin tried saying Setsunna moves fasters then she thinks, Setsunna immediately denies it and its found out that Rin slowed down Setsunna's reactions by altering the air pressure.


----------



## TehChron (Sep 8, 2013)

Of course its hard to tell, if your senses cant keep up with the exchange.

Anyway, thats why I brought up the Blade example. Even without PF, he still outclassed Setsuna in a fight with the same fragment. Its more than just speed


----------



## Xiammes (Sep 8, 2013)

Blade was blitzing Setsunna without positive feedback.


*Spoiler*: __ 
















> Of course its hard to tell, if your senses cant keep up with the exchange.



It wasn't like she couldn't keep up with the exchange, she was noticing that Eve was suddenly preforming alot better and couldn't figure out why till the last second.


----------



## ~Greed~ (Sep 8, 2013)

Fluttershy said:


> nah, both Naruto and OP have stuff above that



Since when???

I thought it was just the Bijuudama's that had speed surpassing that..



> nope                   .



Then I was mis-informed.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Sep 8, 2013)

>Doflamingo
>BD
>the other BD
>Auger's Bullets

All above Mach 130.


----------



## touhouranfuku (Sep 8, 2013)

Nightbringer said:


> >Doflamingo
> >BD
> >the other BD
> >Auger's Bullets
> ...



Strong enough to break Izayoi's durability?


----------



## Əyin (Sep 8, 2013)

Team pervert vs GEoM and Primarchs


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Sep 9, 2013)

touhouranfuku said:


> Strong enough to break Izayoi's durability?



What is his durability?


----------



## Xiammes (Sep 9, 2013)

The same as his offense, he was at the epicenter of the blast.


----------



## Saitomaru (Sep 9, 2013)

Have we been talking about this Izayoi this whole time? I don't know why that never clicked in my head...


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Sep 9, 2013)

If his durability is Island level then either Bijuudama should do the trick.


----------



## Xiammes (Sep 9, 2013)

> Have we been talking about this Izayoi this whole time? I don't know why that never clicked in my head...



Yes we have.


----------



## touhouranfuku (Sep 9, 2013)

So we're accepting that Izayoi tanked the blast from the volcano or the power released after the volcano turn into subatomic?


----------



## Xiammes (Sep 9, 2013)

There is no reason to not accept it, the series has crazy feats and a huge amount of potential, its one of the few showings were Izayoi was serious in a fight.


----------



## Kazu (Sep 9, 2013)

I actually ran through the anime recently. Was pretty entertained.

Are the LN's translated?


----------



## touhouranfuku (Sep 9, 2013)

Xiammes said:


> There is no reason to not accept it, the series has crazy feats and a huge amount of potential, its one of the few showings were Izayoi was serious in a fight.



What I was trying to type is:

Izayoi's durability is Island level.

Or he tanked a nuclear bomb at the size of the volcano?

Turning an object to subatomic is like how a nuclear bomb goes off.

I have a feeling I'm being wanker, but I typed to ask which durability Izayoi got so it was not.


----------



## Xiammes (Sep 9, 2013)

Kazuakisama said:


> I actually ran through the anime recently. Was pretty entertained.
> 
> Are the LN's translated?



Sporadically they are translated, the second LN is the only one fully translated. Luckily some of the translators are posting summaries on Animesuiki.

this Izayoi


----------



## Xiammes (Sep 9, 2013)

> What I was trying to type is:
> 
> Izayoi's durability is Island level.
> 
> ...



The actual energy output is probably much higher then the base Island level we are going with, only because we don't have a energy value for sub atomic destruction.


----------



## TehChron (Sep 9, 2013)

Xiammes said:


> Blade was blitzing Setsunna without positive feedback.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Home internets been shitty, and Chrome Mobile isnt good for longer posts. 

Anyway.

Im aware of this, but Ive always considered that kind of thing to be like Luffy's Gomu Gomu no Gatling. Which is just a bunch of high speed punches thrown at random.

Which makes sense, given that Setsuna's ability to register whats going on during those high speed exchanges is limited. So...really not a reaction feat. That image, though? 

Pretty good example for why even Base Blade has demonstratively superior reactions to Setsuna. So...if his reactions completely surpass hers to that degree in base, even if you assume that Setsuna's reactions are Mach 6 or whatever, then its made very clear that she is by no means a measuring stick to compare against the series top tiers.

So the reactions of Almighty Blade outstripping Setsunas to such a degree doesnt really make them an outlier. It just means its pointless to scale the Needless Top Tiers to her in the first place.


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Sep 9, 2013)

>15 pages

...


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 9, 2013)

Freddie Mercury said:


> >15 pages
> 
> ...


of Kumagawa losing


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Sep 9, 2013)

Fluttershy said:


> of Kumagawa losing



Thread should have ended here


shade0180 said:


> HST get erased from history. Finally.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 9, 2013)

maybe if you're willing to wank the little fucker


----------



## touhouranfuku (Sep 9, 2013)

Team pervert stops at Naruto verse, until we have calc for Izayoi's durability and DC. No putting team pervert against Jewbito anymore on this thread.

What about the rest? Bleach verse, One Piece verse, Fairy Tail verse, Negima verse, Hitman reborn verse?

Confirm it and close this thread.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Sep 9, 2013)

Flutter vs Freddie.


----------



## TehChron (Sep 9, 2013)

My money's on Freddie.

Cant be that hard to beat down a MLP fan.


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Sep 9, 2013)

Fluttershy said:


> maybe if you're willing to wank the little fucker



Except that the reason of belief that he'll lose is Juubito being fast enough to kill Kumagawa before he could pull All Fiction off, which  is false.


Because when Kumagawa lost the ability, the moment he died it came back and he was able to revive himself post-death.
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed


So no, the HST can't keep him down. Which means they get erased.


----------



## touhouranfuku (Sep 9, 2013)

ZenithXAbyss said:


> Flutter vs Freddie.



[youtube]ZZ5LpwO-An4[/youtube]


----------



## Xiammes (Sep 9, 2013)

TehChron said:


> Im aware of this, but Ive always considered that kind of thing to be like Luffy's Gomu Gomu no Gatling. Which is just a bunch of high speed punches thrown at random.
> 
> Which makes sense, given that Setsuna's ability to register whats going on during those high speed exchanges is limited. So...really not a reaction feat. That image, though?



Setsunna does have high reactions though, all of her fighting is indoors and shes has shown to be in control of it. She even noticed that Cruz was going to destroy his pendent and managed to swipe out from under his fist before it broke.

Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed



> Pretty good example for why even Base Blade has demonstratively superior reactions to Setsuna. So...if his reactions completely surpass hers to that degree in base, even if you assume that Setsuna's reactions are Mach 6 or whatever, then its made very clear that she is by no means a measuring stick to compare against the series top tiers.



There is nothing wrong with Setsuna as measuring, considering she is the only one given a proper speed. Though for a power up, saying that they can't that much faster then her is clearly wrong.


----------



## TehChron (Sep 10, 2013)

Xiammes said:


> Setsunna does have high reactions though, all of her fighting is indoors and shes has shown to be in control of it. She even noticed that Cruz was going to destroy his pendent and managed to swipe out from under his fist before it broke.
> 
> Link removed
> Link removed
> ...



Not saying that her reactions aren't superhuman to begin with. But they just aren't superhuman to the point where they can keep up with her maximum speed. Excellent dexterity on her part, though.




> There is nothing wrong with Setsuna as measuring, considering she is the only one given a proper speed. Though for a power up, saying that they can't that much faster then her is clearly wrong.



Well, certainly she's an excellent measuring stick, for people around her level. So we can surely scale Eve's reactions to her movement speed. Or Base Blade with the Speed Fragment can be measured against her. First when Blade first copies the fragment, and then later when Blade steals the pendant back from her.

But EoS stuff? Not really, considering she had been outstripped long before the series' power creep had reached the point of characters like Almighty Blade.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 10, 2013)

Freddie Mercury said:


> Except that the reason of belief that he'll lose is Juubito being fast enough to kill Kumagawa before he could pull All Fiction off, which  is false.
> 
> So no, the HST can't keep him down. Which means they get erased.


Jewbito is much faster


what is highest amount of damage he has revived from ?


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Sep 10, 2013)

Fluttershy said:


> Jewbito is much faster



Still won't save him from an attack he literally wouldn't see coming.




> what is highest amount of damage he has revived from ?



You do know All Fiction isn't regeneration, right?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 10, 2013)

I was told that it is


----------



## shade0180 (Sep 10, 2013)

It isn't a regen. It's a type of reality warping.


----------



## Dr. White (Sep 10, 2013)

Where the hell is master Roshi?


----------



## touhouranfuku (Sep 11, 2013)

Dr. White said:


> Where the hell is master Roshi?



Nope. I won't add more members to team pervert, Teen Pervert maybe in the future.


----------



## TeenRyu (Sep 11, 2013)

touhouranfuku said:


> Team pervert stops at Naruto verse, until we have calc for Izayoi's durability and DC. No putting team pervert against Jewbito anymore on this thread.
> 
> What about the rest? Bleach verse, One Piece verse, Fairy Tail verse, Negima verse, Hitman reborn verse?
> 
> Confirm it and close this thread.



well technically team pervert is adam and Jack, so They rape the ever living shit outta the Jew. If you mean Teen Pervert (The original three), they still get past The Jew. Mainly because They arent fighting the jew at once, and All fiction _is_ rather broken. though I won't dive further than that. Bleach fails, One piece puts up a fight, Fairy tail fails, Negima blitzes the ever living fuck. Hitman reborn gets fodderized (imo.)


----------



## shade0180 (Sep 11, 2013)

Let this thread die and just agree KHR, HST and FT get erased from history.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 11, 2013)

Treebi solos hard


----------



## TehChron (Sep 11, 2013)

Shouldve known that Jewbito was a hippy


----------



## touhouranfuku (Sep 11, 2013)

TeenRyu said:


> well technically team pervert is adam and Jack, so They rape the ever living shit outta the Jew. If you mean Teen Pervert (The original three), they still get past The Jew. Mainly because They arent fighting the jew at once, and All fiction _is_ rather broken. though I won't dive further than that. Bleach fails, One piece puts up a fight, Fairy tail fails, Negima blitzes the ever living fuck. Hitman reborn gets fodderized (imo.)





shade0180 said:


> Let this thread die and just agree KHR, HST and FT get erased from history.



Please lock this. Still, team pervert (5 members): passed. Teen Pervert *WILL* stop at Jewbito. 

Until we have *CALC* for Izayoi's *durability* and *DC*, or after he defeats Azi Dahaka.

To Freddie, I need Izayoi to tank Jewbito, then process to subatomic him, then Kumagawa can revive himself and Issei. But now we don't *REALLY* know Izayoi's true capable.

To Fluttershy, have a nice night.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 11, 2013)

who is Adam and Jack ?


----------



## TeenRyu (Sep 11, 2013)

Fluttershy said:


> who is Adam and Jack ?




Adam Blade (Needless) And Jack Rakan (Mahou Sensei Negima). 

Both are "decently" broken. and highly perverted.


----------



## touhouranfuku (Sep 11, 2013)

Fluttershy said:


> who is Adam and Jack ?



Adam.



Jack.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 11, 2013)

as far as I know, neither of them can take a Mach 2500 continent buster either


----------



## Xiammes (Sep 11, 2013)

Fluttershy really loves saying "Mach 2500 continent buster".

Though if Blades reactions are what we discussed earlier, that tree is good as smoked.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 11, 2013)




----------



## teddy (Sep 11, 2013)

> Team pervert vs HST



>16 pages


that's all it takes, huh


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Sep 11, 2013)

touhouranfuku said:


> To Freddie, I need Izayoi to tank Jewbito, then process to subatomic him, then Kumagawa can revive himself and Issei. But now we don't *REALLY* know Izayoi's true capable.



What part of Kumagawa can solo  don't you understand?


Seriously, take him out if you want this to be up for debate, otherwise i'm done.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 11, 2013)

Kumagawa will just keep dying if he can revive in the first place 

over and over and over again


----------



## TeenRyu (Sep 11, 2013)

? said:


> >16 pages
> 
> 
> that's all it takes, huh



you know very well anything with the hst is quite the...fight


----------



## shade0180 (Sep 11, 2013)

Freddie Mercury said:


> What part of Kumagawa can solo  don't you understand?
> 
> 
> Seriously, take him out if you want this to be up for debate, otherwise i'm done.



This.  HST lack any resistance to Kumagawa's all fiction. He gets hit All fiction returns him, he erases the guy that killed him. /thread anyone slower than him or anyone that can't outright blitz him also gets erase since he only need to think to do it.


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Sep 11, 2013)

Fluttershy said:


> Kumagawa will just keep dying if he can revive in the first place
> 
> over and over and over again



Whatever helps you sleep at night.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 11, 2013)

Freddie Mercury said:


> Whatever helps you sleep at night.



*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 



Ajimu helps me sleep at night


----------



## touhouranfuku (Sep 11, 2013)

Freddie Mercury said:


> What part of Kumagawa can solo  don't you understand?
> 
> 
> Seriously, take him out if you want this to be up for debate, otherwise i'm done.



You know, when I post the vid about Kumagawa erased the colors, it didn't end well. Many people typed that "He was just erased the colors!" and stuff. It's canon now.

As Fluttershy typed, Kumagawa's reaction is not as quick as Jewbito's attack.



Fluttershy said:


> Kumagawa will just keep dying if he can revive in the first place
> 
> over and over and over again



You see, when Fluttershy typed that Kumgawa can revive *AGAIN AND AGAIN*, means that Kumagawa has gained experience from his last death. CIS/PIS is off, means next time he comes back, he will erase the attack and concept of Charka, and maybe revive the entire team pervert.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 11, 2013)

> he will erase the attack and concept of Charka


if he can do that before getting blown up _again_


----------



## touhouranfuku (Sep 11, 2013)

Fluttershy said:


> if he can do that before getting blown up _again_



Kumagawa's brain speed vs Jewbito's attack speed?

Nice Try, Keep It Up.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 11, 2013)

Mach 20 vs Mach 2450 ?


----------



## Xiammes (Sep 11, 2013)

Flutter please explain how Jewbito would know Kumegawa wasn't dead right after the first hit and would keep on spamming attacks before Kumegawa would get a single thought off?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 11, 2013)

doesn't need to know

with such a speed difference 


that is if he really can't be killed


----------



## touhouranfuku (Sep 11, 2013)

Fluttershy said:


> doesn't need to know
> 
> with such a speed difference
> 
> ...



[All Fiction] is instant. Kumagawa just need to think and it's done. Kumagawa doesn't need reaction -time anymore because he has gained experience from death.


----------



## Xiammes (Sep 11, 2013)

I'm pretty sure he would need to know, most people even when blood lusted wouldn't attack thin air for no reason.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 11, 2013)

> Kumagawa just need to think
> 
> Kumagawa doesn't need reaction-time anymore


choose one


Jewbito also has soulrip from Rinnegans human path ability  though that requires physical contact


----------

